# Can anyone help?



## amIalone (Jun 14, 2011)

My wife and I have been having issues. We lost our daughter at 5 months last January. I recently had caught her talking to another guy, but she has sworn to me that he is just a friend to vent to. I did catch her telling other people that she was unhappy and wanted to leave. I believe her that this guy is just a friend, and I’ve spoken to him and he wishes that things work out for us. She is in the military, and very stressed all the time. I tend to overanalyze stuff and be suffocating at times. I’m changing this, but find myself confused at times. She tells me to quit worrying, that she isn’t going anywhere. She says though that she doesn’t know why but it is hard for her to say I love you back to me. She says she doesn’t know what she wants, and she has a lot on her mind but doesn’t know what to do about it. She realizes that leaving won’t solve anything, but seems distant sometimes. I’m trying to find out what I can do…any advice, comments, or personal experiences would help. I almost think that her career is driving her crazy and she doesn’t know what to do. Even though I have my bad days as well, I do a lot to make her life easier in every way possible. She’s had two miscarriages in the last year and says she gave up on having kids, which I don’t believe because I see different in her eyes. Any suggestions? I know for a fact that she has ADHD, which is not my concern. I’m more worried that she has depression and it’s getting the best of her…and us.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Her taking comfort from another man is bad for your m. I am very sorry for your losses. They must weigh heavily on her. Marriage counseling might be the ticket but a work up with a psychiatrist should be done as well. Untreated depression is a killer. 

Show her your love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

